# Elevated liver enzymes



## quilty (Feb 5, 2013)

Has anyone encountered elevated liver enzymes or liver failure in Vizslas. I have a 9 month old who was fine one night and the next morning was vomiting and very lethargic. We went to the Vet and was given meds and told it was probably a bug. By the next morning I was back at the vets and they gave her some fluids and sent home. This was on a Saturday. By Monday morning she was back at the vets and admitted given an I.V. and blood work was finally done, results elevated liver enzymes - liver failure. We ran a toxicology report and it has come back negative for any toxins. Any ideas as to what may have caused this or if it may happen again. I asked about Addison disease but the vet assured me it was not that as her electrolytes were fine when the blood work was done. 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

quilty - I hope your boy will get better soon.

Could it be food related?


----------



## quilty (Feb 5, 2013)

Supposedly the toxicology test ruled out food toxins as well. It has been a very frustrating month with the 9 month old having the liver problem and the older one have a rash condition that I cannot seem to find the cause of.  Thanks SkyyMax for the well wishes.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have much to add other than I hope your pup gets to feeling better. The only dog I know had elevated liver enzymes wasn't sick. It had routine blood work before being spayed and the higher levels showed up. The owner had been feeding her food that was high protein in the 40s. He changed her food to one in the low 30s and the enzyme level went back to normal.


----------



## quilty (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks Texas Red. Willow was acting like her old self from Turesday until today and is now going back into her bow position and needing to urinate a lot. It will be another vet visit I fear today. I had her on Hills l/d food but she would not eat it when she came home from a week at the vets office so I was told by others to put her on protein like egg whites and well rinsed turkey. I made her turkey and I tried to balance it with potatoes, peas and carrots. She seemed to be doing well until today. Thanks for the well wishes as well.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our vet mentioned that Origen's high protein formula could cause elevated liver enzymes. He was relieved the dog was not vomiting (said vomiting is a symptom of liver failure). 
He went on to suggest an ultrasound, not xray. 
Also, he said some dogs after a high protein meal to crazy like out of control and that is a sign. 

He almost yelled at me to immediately switch to below 27%, preferably 24%. 
I thought he was crazy but returned to the Origen to the store anyway after I noticed the dog could not produce a normal stool. 

Liver failure in a young dog sounds pretty bad. 
I just googled "elevated liver enzymes in young dogs"
http://ihatedialysis.com/forum/index.php?topic=18306.0


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

quilty said:


> is now going back into her bow position and needing to urinate a lot.


I agree with datacan, its time for a ultrasound.
The position your describing is her trying to relieve pain.


----------



## quilty (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you datacan for the site. Willow went back into the vet this morning and the vet finally was able to see what I was talking about with how she is acting and the bowing position. I definitely will mention all of this to my vet when I take her back in on Monday morning first thing for more blood work. My vet has never seen anything like this and had mentioned doing an exploratory surgery on her or send me else where. She is really not one to do surgery on an animal if she does not know what is wrong or what she is looking for. I will certainly ask that she do an ultrasound. She has done an x-ray but it came back okay along with the tox report. Thanks again everyone. I will keep you posted.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

All the best wishes. Hoping for the best.


----------



## quilty (Feb 5, 2013)

I thought I would let you all know that Willow underwent surgery tonight due to a foreign object stuck in her intestine which was causing the vomiting and her pain. It was missed on a regular x-ray because it is a clear plastic squeeze bottle cap. We were able to see it in an x-ray today due to some barium from her test Tuesday getting stuck around it. She is resting comfortable. Thanks for all the well wishes. We still have no idea why her liver enzymes were elevated but I will be glad to have my puppy back.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Wishing her a speedy recovery and that she will be back to her old self in no time.


----------



## lyra (Nov 2, 2012)

Glad you got to the bottom of it and it isn't anything long term. Hoping for a speedy recovery.


----------



## SkyyMax (Apr 5, 2012)

quilty,

I am so happy to hear that Willow will be fine - best wishes for a speedy recovery!

Our girl Skyy had the surgery to remove a dog bedding from her stomach and intestines over a year ago (prior to coming to us) - now you would never know she went through a major surgery.
Even the scar is fading 

Willow will be running and playing in no time!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Skyymax, I think the screen name you were going for is actually "Quilty". And I am also happy to hear that Willow is doing better!!


----------



## snoop dawg (10 mo ago)

I am so glad I found this thread my previously super healthy 2 year old Vizla has vomited all day and come back with temperature and elevated liver enzymes and high white blood cell count. He had some anti nausea meds that have knocked him out and he's sleeping since we got home. Back tomorrow for ultrasound but any advice welcome


----------

